# i am looking for wine on the internet



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Since I have moved in to the country out of the city I don't have a good source for wine. I am trying to find a good source for buying wine online. Any one who has any input let me know. I am just looking for any good sellers. I don't care too much about rare and hard to find vintages. I just want a good selection. Thanks you all.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

www.winelibrary.com
www.binnys.com
www.klwines.com
www.hitimewine.com

Those should wet your whistle . ..


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

winesearcher.com


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

try http://www.happyhourspro.com/store/wtso/html/store/index.htm


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.qvwines.com/


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

I've used all three of the companies. Great people and nice prices.

http://www.jjbuckley.com/

http://www.vinfolio.com/

http://www.bellavino.com/servlet/StoreFront

good luck

ptreed


----------



## leebert (Jan 20, 2008)

You know, it's hard to beat Winebid.com if you want mature stuff. Never had a problem with what I get, and you can get great vintages across the globe.

Best,


Lee


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

empirewine.com


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i hope all of the links you guys posted you have used. i know i could of just googled it but i want some input from some BOTL on this. i just dont want to buy wine from the thomson cigar of wine sellers.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

leebert said:


> You know, it's hard to beat Winebid.com if you want mature stuff. Never had a problem with what I get, and you can get great vintages across the globe.


Yes, they do have a large selection, but please take into account that you must pay an additional 15% premium over the bid price.


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

One place you might want to visit is samswine.com. They have excellent selection from wine, beers, to spirits to cheese and gourmet stuffs. Though I go to their store itself, their site is full of infos and always willing to help you via online.


----------

